# Pickled Giardiniera.



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2019)

Here's my take on Giardiniera. I don't mind the store bought ones. Except for the soggy peppers and the huge pieces of celery. So I decided to make it my way.
For veggies I used:
Jalapenos, seeded and cut.
Pearl onions
Cukes, sliced.
Cauliflower florets.
Fresh Garlic 1 or 2 cloves per jar.
Fresh Dill
Dried spices: 
Dill
Pepper
Alum
Dill seed
Minced onion.
Each quart jar gets 1 tsp of the dry spices listed above except for the Alum. That is 1/4 tsp.
3.5 quarts vinegar
.5 quart water
3/4 pickling salt
Put brine on stove and heat to boiling.
Place dry spices except Alum in jar.
Layer veggies in jar.
Place fresh dill and garlic clove or 2 on top.
Fill with hot brine.
Add Alum.
Vac seal and gently shake jar to mix everything up.


----------



## Braz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't see the dry spices list.
No oil?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2019)

Braz said:


> I don't see the dry spices list.
> No oil?



Sorry, I must have deleted it. I corrected the recipe. I didn't marinade the veggies. I totally forgot that part!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 30, 2019)

Sounds tasty and looks good.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks! But without marinading the veggies this isn't really Giardiniera at all. Oh, well. I'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## xray (Apr 30, 2019)

Looks good!

I don’t mind the store bought stuff at all. I usually opt for the mild version over the hot because it has less peppers...not a fan of the mushy peppers either.


----------



## Steve H (May 5, 2019)

Tasting day! It has a nice touch of heat from the Jalapenos. Everything had a nice crunch. Good stuff!


----------



## crazymoon (May 9, 2019)

SH, Looks good !!!!!!!


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SH, Looks good !!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------

